# Stone Mountain



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

any suggestions on this campground  loops to stay out of


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

I booked #338 last year sight unseen...I got my 25rss in there, but it was very tricky, and left me perched on the side of a hill and using every leveling block I had on hand. The sites near that one were 'ok' for a 25' rig, but tight for larger rigs. Btw, the next day I moved to 348A. It was less private, but very large site, flat and open. Next to a bathhouse but we didn't have any problem. My daughter was away when we moved the camper. When we picked her up we didn't tell her we had moved, just let her figure it out.









Bakerman.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

we have a 2011 321 frl 5ver so we need room


----------



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

Outbackmac, when are you planning to go to Stone Mountain Park? We are going December 9-11 and have reserved site #93. We too reserved this site unseen. We have a 2012 322 frl 5'er and they (campground reservations) said we will fit..







If you plan to go sometime after that we can let you know how that loop is.


----------

